# Elgin Robin - Need Help On Year



## Jeffs Bikes (Jul 4, 2016)

I just found a 30s Elgin Robin in a barn and was wondering what year it was? I'm just starting a bicycle collection and want to fully restore it. I want to get all the parts correct for the restoration. I was wondering if anyone had any insight on what year the bike is. And if so what is its value? Here are some pictures. Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

1937-8. Too bad the tank is a replacement. If this were a totally original paint bike I wouldn't touch it. Pedals, grips and rims don't look right. I'm not going to comment on value but a quality restoration of this bike is going to set you back about $2k. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow. Not a bad way to start a collection! Wheels look newer/restored, bike looks great as is, I wouldn't restore. Quality barn.


----------



## Jeffs Bikes (Jul 4, 2016)

I do not think the tank is a replacement, but what makes you think that?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice! Love me some curved seat post Elgins. If you don't feel like given her the resto...send her to me in eastern PA.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

The bike appears to be black and cream and the tank looks like it came off a brown and cream bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks like an original tank, just off a different Robin. I don't think the black would have faded that much on the tank. Probably was off a brown Robin


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 4, 2016)

By the way... I'm guessing 1937?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 4, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing about the tank as some the rest you guys. It looks like a brown tank, wrong rims and crank too


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 4, 2016)

Pedals,crank,chain ring,and rims. Cleaning up the tank might actually show the black,but,I'm leaning toward brown and cream,too. Great bike,regardless. Loved my early 36 Robin,when i still had it! I'd find the crank,wheels, and faux the tank,if it doesn't shiw black,and call it a day.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2016)

Im guna give it to you straight. Its an easy $3k bill sittin there. Bike minus tank..... $2k. Tank..... $1k. No joking. So if you get insults or low offers....its a great bike. Id honestly remove the tank, swap the wheels to original ones and ride it. Sell the tanm separately. The bike appears to be a non tank Robin wherethe tank was added. I honestly prefer it black without the tank.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 4, 2016)

No way those rims look like that coming out of a barn, and not original anyway.
Also peculiar there is any prewar amateur restored ladies roadmaster in the background...from the same barn?
Chris


----------



## Jeffs Bikes (Jul 4, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> No way those rims look like that coming out of a barn, and not original anyway.
> Also peculiar there is any prewar amateur restored ladies roadmaster in the background...from the same barn?
> Chris




Yea that is but I really think that gross red color is original paint though, I could be completely wrong on that though. Haven't really looked into that one yet, I was just going for the Elgin and the guy kind of threw that one in there for cheap


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

slick said:


> Im guna give it to you straight. Its an easy $3k bill sittin there. Bike minus tank..... $2k. Tank..... $1k. No joking. So if you get insults or low offers....its a great bike. i.d. honestly remove the tank, swap the wheels to original ones and ride it. Sell the tanm separately. The bike appears to be a non tank Robin wherethe tank was added. I honestly prefer it black without the tank.



A "non tank" Robin? That is a joke right Chris? V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 5, 2016)

Don't sell the tank! Thats a hard piece to find. Keep it together and enjoy it! You want a bike collection, this is a good start. But this looks more like a for sale ad to me. Just type in Elgin Robin in Google and you can learn all about it.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks like brown rust to me on the tank, not black paint that faded differently. Look at the area around the horn button, black paint?


----------



## Jeffs Bikes (Jul 5, 2016)

Yea it has black paint near the bar, definitely an original tank


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Jeffs Bikes said:


> Yea it has black paint near the bar, definitely an original tank



I wasn't saying its not an original tank--just not to this bike. If someone bought this thinking all original paint I think you will be in for an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Jeffs Bikes (Jul 5, 2016)

It is clearly not a brown and cream tank as it still has original black paint on it. The brownish looking area is rusty


----------



## momo608 (Jul 5, 2016)

Jeffs Bikes said:


> It is clearly not a brown and cream tank as it still has original black paint on it. The brownish looking area is rusty



lots of pride on the line here. It's brown even if its black


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Jeffs Bikes said:


> It is clearly not a brown and cream tank as it still has original black paint on it. The brownish looking area is rusty




If that's the case then why doesn't it match the rest of the bike? Just say'n


----------



## momo608 (Jul 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> If that's the case then why doesn't it match the rest of the bike? Just say'n




Obviously they were painted separately. Slight differences in metal prep and painting can produce big differences over time. When you're talking close to 80 years, not surprising to these eyes.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2016)

I think it is a black tank. I have owned lots of bikes that were made by Westfield. And I have seen this on a lot of complete original paint bikes. The paint on the frames holds up much better than the paint on the sheet metal. The frames were all coated with primer, and had the top coat baked on. I don't think the tanks got the same treatment.

  Catfish


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm with the camp the thinks, that although this tank is an original condition tank, it is not original to this bike.
I think it's a 1936/37 model tank on a 1938 model bike.
Even though it appears to be a brown trim tank, there is enough of the fringe paint that looks like it could have been a black trim to leave open the possibility that it might be a black trim tank.
But, the lack of the lower tank bracket and the dissimilar condition leaves me un convinced of it originality to this bike.
Just my two cents of course!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 5, 2016)

Good looking bike .. why would you restore it ... more value in the way it sits ... my 2 cents .. Ride Vintage


----------



## slick (Jul 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> A "non tank" Robin? That is a joke right Chris? V/r Shawn




No it's not a joke. The ebay robin months back never had a tank from the factory. No evidence as far as wear marks from brackets on the top tube to hold a tank. And yes ive seen it in person. And MANY, yes MANY manufacturer's sold high end model bikes without tanks on them including Shelby and Schwinn. 

Most everybody here swears that a catalog is the difinitive holy bible on how a bike was offered. Nope. It could be changed around from any store. I guarantee it. Explain all the anomalies out there in odd color combos that were never shown in catalog....? I ptove my case. Anything was and is possible.


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2016)

What color is the tank inside or under frame, even under the lite switch screws?


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

slick said:


> No it's not a joke. The ebay robin months back never had a tank from the factory. No evidence as far as wear marks from brackets on the top tube to hold a tank. And yes ive seen it in person. And MANY, yes MANY manufacturer's sold high end model bikes without tanks on them including Shelby and Schwinn.
> 
> Most everybody here swears that a catalog is the difinitive holy bible on how a bike was offered. Nope. It could be changed around from any store. I guarantee it. Explain all the anomalies out there in odd color combos that were never shown in catalog....? I ptove my case. Anything was and is possible.




Good point.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

mrg said:


> What color is the tank inside or under frame, even under the lite switch screws?




Maybe he will post some photos, and end this debate.


----------



## John (Jul 6, 2016)

Like Marty said "where is the bottom tank bracket"
Early Robin frames did not have a bracket and the later tank had a bracket


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

John said:


> Like Marty said "where is the bottom tank bracket"
> Early Robin frames did not have a bracket and the later tank had a bracket
> View attachment 336893 View attachment 336894




Maybe they ran out of them that day.


----------



## slick (Jul 6, 2016)

catfish said:


> Maybe they ran out of them that day.




Haha!! The lunch bell rings as the guy screws the tank on without the bracket...after lunch he totally forgets and it moves down the line.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 6, 2016)

This is not an unmolested survivor or what I would call a true "barn find" as there have been some recent substitutions with vintage pieces and coupled with the restored ladies Roadmaster, by someone who was into bikes.
So, anything is possible, including being a transitional 37 model or a slap on and I agree with catfish in thinking it is black... just doesn't skew my originality belief either way under the other circumstances.
Chris


----------



## John (Jul 6, 2016)

And when they made the tank they forgot to drill the holes for the bracket, must have been lunch time again.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

If you study any of the catalogs from Westfield in the 20s 30s and 40s. They state in many areas that bikes shown in the catalog may not be equipped as shown.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 6, 2016)

catfish said:


> Good point.





I agree.. Good point.  But then, where did they put the battery, switch and horn for that fender light/horn assemby?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 6, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I agree.. Good point.  But then, where did they put the battery, switch and horn for that fender light/horn assemby?




Actually, the battery was mounted in that horn light cover I think.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 6, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I agree.. Good point.  But then, where did they put the battery, switch and horn for that fender light/horn assemby?



I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

I will agree, up to a point, that the catalogs are only a snapshot of what was available. Making statements like "anything is and was possible" is stretching it though. I still say the tank is not original to the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 6, 2016)

John said:


> Like Marty said "where is the bottom tank bracket"
> Early Robin frames did not have a bracket and the later tank had a bracket
> View attachment 336893 View attachment 336894




I've come to the conclusion that some early Robins featured the downtube clamp based off of this photo.  Maybe they started sometime in 37'?  What do you guys think?

Also, I believe that by the time Westfield was producing the taller-looking Robin frames, all tanks likely featured the third clamp at the downtube.  This is why I assumed the tank on this listed bike was not original to the frame.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 6, 2016)

Something else I just noticed.  Appears to be the same dude, same place, different photo... But the 3rd clamp is detailed w/ pinstripes?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 6, 2016)

Ok one last thing, honestly.  Taking a closer look at the strapless robin tank posted previousely, There is actually a hole drilled but not utilized for the downtube clamp.  Just behind the wires.

Does anybody know what year this bike is?


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 6, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 337027 Something else I just noticed.  Appears to be the same dude, same place, different photo... But the 3rd clamp is detailed w/ pinstripes?



That's one angry kid haha


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2016)

Battery was munted in the battery tray. Tank held the horn button,light switch,and wiring. Need stash place for a beer&a fattie,tho,...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

He wanted a Bluebird and all they got him was that crappy Robin! V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2016)

Shawn,you're killin me! Ridden a few bluebirds,don't much like the flex from the hollow top bar/slash tank. Did love the way my early 36 robin rolled,though. Felt way more solid,structurally. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

I've been riding the crap out of my restored BB and haven't really noticed the flex in it or my original BB. I have a '38 Robin and it is a sweet rider. V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2016)

Shawn,140lbs.,i can move a bike. My brother's 37 blebird had flex..

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 6, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 337026
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that some early Robins featured the downtube clamp based off of this photo.  Maybe they started sometime in 37'?  What do you guys think?
> 
> Also, I believe that by the time Westfield was producing the taller-looking Robin frames, all tanks likely featured the third clamp at the downtube.  This is why I assumed the tank on this listed bike was not original to the frame.




Some over achiever factory worker probably added that clamp instead of taking his lunch break.  Either that or he swapped his tank out for a later one


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 6, 2016)

So apparently if you double click on the picture but hold the mouse button down it will enlarge the picture until you let the clicker go. Looking at it closer... I might start being swayed on it being a black tank. The strap is painted black, and looking closely, the lettering and some spots on the tank do appear to be black to my eyes and computer screen. 

I'm not sure about this whole third strap thing though...


----------



## locomotion (Jul 6, 2016)

very nice bike
I would buy that anytime and ride it just like that


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I agree.. Good point.  But then, where did they put the battery, switch and horn for that fender light/horn assemby?


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> He wanted a Bluebird and all they got him was that crappy Robin! V/r Shawn



Thought all he wanted was a pepsi? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 337111 View attachment 337112 View attachment 337113



Skylark,...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Skylark,...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




They were used on other bikes too. But it it was a "tankless" Robin, this could be used for the horn and light. Seeing as the batteries were under the light cover.


----------

